# Utah Land for Deer



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 2 separate parcels located in Iron County (Utah) near Beryl Junction. One parcel is 2.27 acres and the other is 1.14 acres. I am interested in trading the properties for a private land hunt in Utah. These parcels are undeveloped and would make a great long-term investment. Please give me a call if you have any interest, thanks! (435-669-2137)


----------

